# MIUI Droid X Browser



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Which browser do you want in future updates?*​
Stock Android Browser 815.69%Custom MIUI Browser4384.31%


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

Which Browser do you guys perfer?


----------



## Drocka (Jul 24, 2011)

"Framework43 said:


> Which Browser do you guys perfer?


The MIUI one seems better because it haves tabs


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

i agree.. although, my scrollable bookmark widgets don't work without the default browser installed. 
so i leave it installed and then download miren browser from the market and use it as the default. 
best of both worlds for me.
but as far as "usage" goes, i prefer the miui/miren browser


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

AGREED! LOVE IT! The miui/miren! Thanks for giving this a shot Framework


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Miren +1


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

Opera :grin2:


----------



## darish (Jun 9, 2011)

MIUI. Faster and has tabs..more customizable


----------



## willyjay (Jul 2, 2011)

original MIUI version from your first DX release (not miren from the app market).


----------



## ratfinkstooley (Jun 13, 2011)

+1 for MIUI browser


----------



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

ratfinkstooley said:


> +1 for MIUI browser


All I have is google and dolphin mini don't see miui browser. I'm on 19 version.


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

ganggreen777 said:


> All I have is google and dolphin mini don't see miui browser. I'm on 19 version.


It was taken out thats why we are voting.


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

Miui browser. Thanks for the vote Framework!


----------



## 210droid (Jun 20, 2011)

MIUI broswer/ MIREN 4 Damn sure!


----------



## nivek (Jun 14, 2011)

+1 for MIUI!


----------



## alprazolam (Aug 8, 2011)

I prefer MIUI over the stock android although I use Dolphin Browser almost exclusively.


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

After trying them all I have stuck with Dolphin mini But I will check out miren-miui.. Dolphin mini is just so polished.


----------



## Deathshead (Aug 15, 2011)

alprazolam you make me so tired... ha


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

"Deathshead said:


> alprazolam you make me so tired... ha


Very funny! Could of used some last night! Lol. As to browser I use Dolphin hd almost exclusively so I'll take whichever is most popular.


----------



## aliendroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

I think miren handles flash better but I like the stock browsers menu better.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

the only problem i have with miren is that it hasn't been updated since february, possibly meaning developer has abandoned it


----------



## dplowden88 (Jun 10, 2011)

MIUI for sho


----------



## c0smic (Aug 15, 2011)

Lately I've been using Opera Mini a lot, has everything I need

Sent from my Telephone using my Fingers


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

Miren here. Been using it since had Miui on D1


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

i've been having a lot of problems with the stock browser lately, not being able to get out of it. Used to be able to just hold down back arrow hard key, and it would get out, lately have had to use home key, and then go in and use app killer to stop it.

i'm a big fan of Dolphin HD, have used all the others, and between it and Miren, are probably the best. Cant remember what the problem with Miren was, but would definitely prefer both of them over the stock


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

The reason for this Poll is because there were some cry babies threatening to go to a different rom because they hated the MIUI Browser and wanted the Stock Google version. I guess they thought their threats were gonna somehow hurt Framework financially or something. I guess they missed the part that this rom is "FREE" and is their own choosing to flash their phone with it.

I too voted for the MIUI version.  
Thanks Framework for all that you do for us.


----------



## Annex (Jun 24, 2011)

Miui :grin3:


----------



## JWellington (Aug 11, 2011)

The Stock browser can't even change user agent; useless IMO.


----------



## Twl (Aug 21, 2011)

miren browser is missing a feature that i use a lot

search auto complete

like if I hit the search key and type "rootz" in the default browser, rootzwiki appears. this saves me a lot of time and spelling errors when searching for things, among other benefits

i consider this to be a serious flaw of the miren browser


----------



## Twl (Aug 21, 2011)

JWellington said:


> The Stock browser can't even change user agent; useless IMO.


you can http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=636177


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

I didn't like the Miren browser. If it's added as the default browser it would be cool if there was a way to have the other browser as an option, lol maybe I'm picky but options are nice to have.

sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## uberbdon (Jul 26, 2011)

"davidnc said:


> I didn't like the Miren browser. If it's added as the default browser it would be cool if there was a way to have the other browser as an option, lol maybe I'm picky but options are nice to have.
> 
> sent using TaPaTaLk


You do realize you can use another browser regardless which comes with the rom, right?


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

I did like the MIUI browser. I hope it's going to be on the new update coming.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

uberbdon said:


> You do realize you can use another browser regardless which comes with the rom, right?


Yeah but I don't like opera or dolphin browser(s) either. The stock browser(that's on most roms) or Miui browser are the only ones I have used

sent using TaPaTaLk


----------



## rgray331975 (Jun 10, 2011)

uberbdon said:


> You do realize you can use another browser regardless which comes with the rom, right?


Link to stock browrser on market please?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BracesForImpact (Jul 30, 2011)

Opera mobile. Flash support, fast, user agent selection between mobile or desktop. Best of all, Opera link. Install opera on your desktop and import the bookmarks and they're also available on your mobile version. The browser in general is much more user friendly and snappier than dolphin or the stock browser. They did a really good job with the last few updates. I use dolphin only as a backup now.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Lovn this OPERA....


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

rgray331975 said:


> Link to stock browrser on market please?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


You can always just pull the browser apk from another ROM and push it to system/app. It should work without any issues since it doesn't rely on any framework but the standard Android framework. If I was still on MIUI, I'd give it a shot for you. I don't see why it wouldn't work though.


----------



## rgray331975 (Jun 10, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> You can always just pull the browser apk from another ROM and push it to system/app. It should work without any issues since it doesn't rely on any framework but the standard Android framework. If I was still on MIUI, I'd give it a shot for you. I don't see why it wouldn't work though.


Thanks, but i was making a point. Stocks not in the market but miren is so why is this even a possibly? Taking options away takes away from the rom

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

rgray331975 said:


> Thanks, but i was making a point. Stocks not in the market but miren is so why is this even a possibly? Taking options away takes away from the rom
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes but also this is a "community supported ROM" and ethier of us, the ones who want stock, or who want miui browser can just pull the apk. So its not taking any option away, just voting on which is in the updates, so the mojority of us dont have to pull the apk and all that every build.


----------



## qdtphotog (Sep 7, 2011)

I was a Dolphin HD user exclusively until I tried the MIUI browser and I was pleasantly surprised at how nice and customizable it is. I use it full time now.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

+ 1 for miui browser. The chrome type tab layout works better.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

I really love miui browser. It seems to perform better than any browser i have used (and i have given all the major ones lengthy trials) The only problem I have with it is downloads. I have to use skyfire to download files sometimes because they error out on the miui browser.

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.16.1


----------

